# Tarpon leader for fly



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

Short answer- you want a fuse. Best answer: go to fly fishing section, there is a sticky on tarpon leaders with over 4 pages of info that will discuss everything tarpon leaders


----------



## brecken (Jul 4, 2018)

vantagefish said:


> Short answer- you want a fuse. Best answer: go to fly fishing section, there is a sticky on tarpon leaders with over 4 pages of info that will discuss everything tarpon leaders


Ok thanks


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

straight 80 crew checking in!


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Go to fly fishing page, leader discuss is sticky on top!


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/tarpon-leader-s.44642/


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Yeah, we have a Fly Fishing Forum here on microskiff and there's a tarpon leader thread pinned to the top of that forum.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Fishshoot said:


> Go to fly fishing page, leader discuss is sticky on top!


I concur!


----------

